# slow start up



## hassan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all

When I start an application in gnome (FreeBSD 7.1) it takes about 10 sec to start. Is this normal? if not what's wrong?
When apps are on I have no problem, the only problem is slow start up.

Thanks


----------



## randux (Jan 14, 2009)

I am also having app startup problems on 7.1 on a very fast piece of hardware that happens to run like a scalded cat with other OS. I personally think 7.1 i386 and AMD64 have some very serious performance problems.

But...this is certainly going to be worse with gnome. Gnome and KDE have so many daemons and other junk running (omg does beagled run on FreeBSD too!?) that it takes forever to do anything.

You might have better luck switching to a lighter weight WM like xfce (really excellent). I personally use fluxbox everywhere, but it's slow on FreeBSD 7.1.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2009)

hassan said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> When I start an application in gnome (FreeBSD 7.1) it takes about 10 sec to start. Is this normal? if not what's wrong?
> When apps are on I have no problem, the only problem is slow start up.
> ...




I had the same problem with KDE but on 7.0 was very good and I had ule scheduler on 7.0.
KMail sometimes open about 5 seconds and the other time 30 or more.


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm using 7-STABLE with OpenBox and no performance problems whatsoever (on a ~5 year old dell system). What are your hardware specs?


----------



## randux (Jan 14, 2009)

oops


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2009)

cajunman4life said:
			
		

> I'm using 7-STABLE with OpenBox and no performance problems whatsoever (on a ~5 year old dell system). What are your hardware specs?



pentium 4, 2GB of RAm, also about 5 years old but as I wrote on FreeBSD 7.0 with ULE and the same configuration was performance VERY good. Now on 7.1 is disaster. I like to know if there are more users with problem othervise I will go to reinstall.

What I have different now is gjournal on /usr and /var.


----------

